# General > Biodiversity >  Frog in the garden

## sgmcgregor

Hello all,

I was cutting the grass yesterday and came across this - luckily no harm came to him/her, or to me, apart from my receiving a start when this jumped in front of the mower.

Does anyone know what this is? A photograph is attached.

Regards,
Steven

----------


## Scunner

A puddag¡!!!!!!!!

----------


## sgmcgregor

Scunner,

It's you again :-). You answered my query about the mysterious flower in the garden - which I later cut and then came across even more wildlife! Thanks for yet another answer.

I have to admit that I had not heard the name, "puddag", so went and looked it up. As you know what you are referring to, I will enlighten those like me who had no idea. This is a Cathenessian term for a frog. I was born and raised here, and yet I somehow missed "this day at school"!

Anyway, what I wanted to ask is this...do you know what type of frog it is?

I have tried <advert coming> googling Caithness Frog Species, but I cannot come across a match I am satisfied with. I realise that I may well be looking at a common species, but maybe the colouring varies considerably even among a single species.

Can you enlighten me as to the species?

Kind Regards,
Steven

P.S. I really must try looking up my own answers from time to time, but I have no idea where to start :-(

----------


## Aaldtimer

Looks more like a toad to me, with all those knobbly bits... :Smile:

----------


## Scunner

always referred to a frog as a puddag.   In my youth, a long time ago, we went looking for puddags eggs - ie frog spawn.

----------


## r.rackstraw

The species is the Common Frog.
Their colours are very variable.

----------


## sgmcgregor

Thank you everyone for the help.

Ah, well, never mind. Although I haven't discovered a new species, it is still nice to know what it was that jumped in front of the mower. A close call for the poor wee blighter!

Regards,
Steven

----------


## Anji

I disturbed your frog's twin brother in my garden the other day, and he squeaked as he hopped away.  I thought frogs only croaked.  I can't find any reference to squeaking in my books.

----------


## sgmcgregor

Anji,

I have to admit that if my frog made any sound at all, it would have been drowned out by my own shriek! So, I cannot comment on any sound it may make, but it was definitely a "hopper". For the size of the frog, I was amazed at how far it could travel with each jump.

All I can say is that I hope you didn't come across the "twin" in your garden in the same fashion that I found the frog in mine.

Steven

----------


## Anji

I just lifted up some dead daff leaves and there he was.  I think he got a bigger fright than I did.  Maybe his squeak was the equivalent of your shriek!

----------

